
How the Insufferably Woke Help Trump - jgalt212
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/11/08/opinion/warren-biden-trump.html
======
anm89
Yeah couldn't agree more with this sentiment.

I'm unafilliated libertarian but lean left on many things and I have an
unbelievably strong dislike of Trump. All the democrats would have to do would
be to exist quietly and generally oppose Trump to come off looking like super
heros in my mind. All they have to do is be the voice of reason/ adults in the
room and even if I'm generally unaligned politically I'd vote for them.

Instead they have decided that they have to try to be equally obnoxious in the
other direction. At least obnoxious republicans just pretty much say "yup
we're assholes what are you going to do about it?" But democrats manage to be
90% as obnoxious most of the time while maintaining this intolerable smugness
and self righteousness and absolute refusal to acknowledge that anyone who
doesn't tow their line absolutely isn't a "facist", "racist", "misoginst",
"xxxxxist".

Look at how they are treating Tulsi Gabbard to see how intense this desire to
eat their own if they are minorly off message is.

They've become the thing they used to hate.

I think I would literally vote for a turd sandwich over Mitt Romney and yet as
someone who is fairly left leaning, I would take him over most of the current
batch of Democratic Nominees.

If Bernie would stop trying to incite a literal class war every time he opened
his mouth I could probably tolerate him but he's leaning more and more extreme
every day. I supported him in 2016.

In the end, I've decided the best thing to do is to care as little as
possible. If Trump won again I think I'd be annoyed for about 5 minutes and
then I'd be over it. I can't be bothered anymore.

------
downerending
If you tell people that you don't like them, you're putting yourself outside
of the group of people they'll listen to. Or vote for.

------
Miner49er
This is true, IMO, but I think the author did the very thing he is warning
against in this article.

> Barack Obama, still the smartest politician in the land

This statement has a bit of the pretentious, arrogant tone that Trump voters
often hate from these sorts of Democrats.

> For the record, I’m agnostic on the Democratic field. I would vote for a
> tree stump if it could beat Trump.

This sort of blind hate for Trump is more of the same tone. Trump is so bad
that a tree stump would be better isn't a great thing to say to connect with
Trump voters.

I get this article's audience isn't Trump voters, but still, there's no reason
to do the very thing you're warning against.

------
IceCreamGondola
This really is the case for people like myself who have typically been center
left. I would never vote for Trump but additionally I can never see myself
vote for Sanders, Warren, etc. On the left end of the political spectrum there
is no longer any space for people who aren't progressive enough.

The progressive left seem to be in the mindset that if they steamroll the
population with ideas and rhetoric, rather than practical solutions then they
will eventually follow. The paradoxical popularity of Trump is the result.

~~~
Miner49er
I'm not so sure. I think the center "do-nothing" left is the reason for
Trump's popularity. Trump is a populist who has promised to "drain the swamp".

I think returning to the status quo like the center left wants to do is the
last thing that Trump voters want, but I might be wrong.

~~~
anm89
Strongly disagree with this.

Both sides love to blame the middle because they think they are the people who
secretly agree with them but are too apathetic to fight for your cause.

The polarized parties are so disgusting these days, doing nothing is my act of
protest. Think that's hurting your side? Too bad. Make a stomachable political
movement and many people would reassess.

When you crowd out everyone except the people who are to scared of being
shamed by disagreeing with you you will be left with a movement of idiots and
assholes and that's sure what both parties look like to me at the moment.

------
paulrpotts
How about an editorial on how the insufferably smug NYT writers harm the 99%
who are just trying to keep themselves and their families housed, fed, and
healthy?

